# TB in need of rescue its so hard



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I know there are so many in need but it is so hard to see their faces. This a 4 yr old mare that fractured her leg in a race. The owner deep into racing, is going to put her down. She needs 5 months of stall rest. She could make a great broodmare she has Secretariate in her pedigree. Its so sad. People who want TB want them for eventing jumping dressage etc. She can't people who want a trail horse would have serious retraining to do. She hasn't seen pasture time since birth. Ugh. It hurts the heart. Not much anyone can say. I can afford to board her at my farm but I would need to hire someone to retrain her and even then she might not ever make a great trail horse. On top of that one of my geldings is a proudcut and would she would make life a lot tougher. Even if I housed her through the coming winter what would the likely hood of rehousing that kind of rescue?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

oh, that is a hard decision! When do you have to decide?


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

We have a week. The barn owner is putting the horse owners request off for about a week.


----------



## aswift (May 1, 2010)

Iam from australia and a race trainerhorse trainer can i ask do you mean she hasnt been out to run in a paddock


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Not to sound morbid, but if the horse is injured and nothing can be done, why can't euthanasia be an option?

Even if she does recover, her life would probably be bleak. Someone might buy her, but she could very well end up at the doggers if its a recurring injury.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

She has never been out of a stall except to race and to train. She is not turned out to graze. Euthanasia is hard when her injury was created by humans that use these horses at much to young of an age to do things their growing bodies cannot yet handle and now that she is injured even though recovery is possible its easier for him to just kill her. That is not right. I know life is not fair but its much harder when you look it in the eye.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats the world of racing for you. Sorry to say it, but a lot of people treat horses as something disposable. At least a pain free euthanasia would be a lot better for this horse than ending up as dog meat.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I appreciate the support for that decision in case it has to go that way. It will be hard to have to carry that burden for someone elses horse. Makes me angry. Thank you


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

Try posting her up on a bunch of forums and craigslist ads etc. Contact a bunch of TB rescues such as CANTER and ReRun and other smaller OTTB networks. You'd be surprised how fast someone comes to her rescue. Explain that the injury IS stable and can be healed with 5 months of stall rest.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Good idea TinRoses I will look into it. Thanks. Update on injury it is a chip not a fracture or a break. However the vet said she will never race again so owner still is choosing to put her down. We have a small group of people coming to her rescue. We are collectively supplying money, a home and volunteer hours from some great trainers to help train her when she is healed.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Euthanasia is a humane end to an animal's life. I think it is a responsible choice of the owner to have her put to sleep rather than shipping her to slaughter.
If she was to become a broodmare, where would her foals end up? Do we _really_ need more horses, especially of a popular breed like TBs, one of which you can pick up for free any day?
Let the owner have her euthanized. It seems to be the best option. You can put your money towards taking a horse out of a neglectful, abusive or slaughter situation.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The sad truth is - The money and time that would be needed to heal and rehab one horse with a serious injury is money and time that could rescue and train multiple rescue horses without those issues.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Agree with Gigi and Wildspot. Sometimes putting a horse humanily too sleep is the right thing. As you mentioned you wouls need someone else too train her and with a rehab horse this is all the time not just with work. I undersand its hard but if she was going to be in pain I would want what is best for the animal.. Unsure with horses if after a broken leg type ingury if they feel pain but I am guessing they do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

This lovely TB has been adopted by a family. She will be joining a small herd consisting of Arabs and cows God blessed this horse as the family that adopted her can provide all she needs to have a wonderful life.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

That is wonderful  although sadly not all situations do turn out like this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I know. When you looked at this four yr old mare she looked like a baby and very loving and easygoing. She had to be saved and luckily she was!!!


----------

